# Crocodiles



## yewherper (Jan 9, 2010)

This may sound random, But is it at all possible to get a freashwater crocodile in New South Wales? 
Thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes but only on an exhibitors license


----------



## cockney red (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep, keep it quiet, but their is a small breeding population in the Botanical gardens in Sydney..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 9, 2010)

cockney red said:


> Yep, keep it quiet, but their is a small breeding population in the Botanical gardens in Sydney..


Good on you, just blurt out the location of my croc farm why dont you:evil:


----------



## yewherper (Jan 9, 2010)

lol, How much does a exhibator's lience cost?


----------



## cockney red (Jan 9, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Good on you, just blurt out the location of my croc farm why dont you:evil:


Well I did tell you, your population of Salties, in Moony Moony Creek would give you much higher returns.....


----------



## scorps (Jan 9, 2010)

yewherper said:


> lol, How much does a exhibator's lience cost?



Its not really the cost part of it, they wont just give an exhibitors license to any one


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jan 9, 2010)

Not that im after an exhibitors license but how do you go about obtaining one?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 9, 2010)

cockney red said:


> Yep, keep it quiet, but their is a small breeding population in the Botanical gardens in Sydney..


 
Hey Lee i saw a baby one on the news last night that was found at Bidwill ( sp? ) so the botanical gardens business has competition


----------



## cockney red (Jan 9, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Hey Lee i saw a baby one on the news last night that was found at Bidwill ( sp? ) so the botanical gardens business has competition


Yeh, I'll spell it for you...K.A.T.H.E.R.I.N.E.....:lol:


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a family friend who wants an exhibitor licence so he can do shows to teach kids that snakes arnt toys and how to look after your pet ones. Does anyone knows where he can obbtain one?


----------



## cockney red (Jan 9, 2010)

I did have an exhibitors licence when I was an outdoor Lion tamer, but that was a couple of years back, b4 the wild animals act came in, in the UK in 1970


----------



## yewherper (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont want an exhibitors lience, but how would you about getting one?
Thanks


----------



## -Peter (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it possible? Very. Is it illegal? Yes.


----------

